# My humble MAC Collection !!



## Ciloo (Mar 2, 2007)

UPDATE !!
I bought a lot during my holidays in France last week...
So here is my ever growing brand new updated collection lol !!

E/S : 














Shade sticks and f/l : 





my foundation : 





Blushes, CCB and MSF





Brushes (sorry, not all MAC, i have also Makeup forever and Sephora pro)









Lipsticks from dress set collection : 





Vivaglam palette from Formal Black, lipsticks and gloss(essssss) lol !





Oh, I was about to forget my pigment samples !! ^_^
Here they are !!





That's all folks !!
Not so bad isn't it ?


----------



## PinkRibbons (Mar 2, 2007)

It is very nice!!! It may be small but you have all the right things


----------



## n_c (Mar 2, 2007)

nice


----------



## strawberryheart (Mar 3, 2007)

What is the shiny thing inbetween the powder in the first picture? It looks magical!


----------



## Ciloo (Mar 3, 2007)

It's the Mineralise Skin Finish Lightscapade from Danse collection !
Very nice as an illuminating powder for pale skins !


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 3, 2007)

I wish I had picked up the Smokey Eyes Palette. And now im regretting...I love love ur collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I spot a B2M if u depot


----------



## miztgral (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi, I love your quads. What is the pink-ish one?


----------



## Ciloo (Mar 4, 2007)

Here it is !!


----------



## eowyn797 (Mar 4, 2007)

ooo, i LOVE the two quads you put together on the right. LOVELY choices


----------



## miztgral (Mar 4, 2007)

Oooh! Pretty! It's not a pre-made quad right? (because I haven't really encounted a pre-made quad where I love ALL the colors).


----------



## charismaticlime (Mar 6, 2007)

very nice


----------



## applefrite (Mar 12, 2007)

Je ne suis qu'une copieuse de ton quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love your mac's collection .


----------



## little teaser (Mar 12, 2007)

nice!


----------



## Ciloo (Mar 12, 2007)

MDR Apple !!
Vilaine copiteuzzzzz !!
Lol ! Mais je peux te dire que je trouve ta collec MA-GNI-FI-QUE !!!


----------



## Ciloo (Apr 14, 2007)

Updated !!


----------



## sweetsugar (Apr 14, 2007)

Love it! Nice collection u have got there!!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 18, 2007)

pretty!


----------

